# Recommend me some book to learn web programming/designing



## pink_glow (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi,

Say me the name of some good book to learn web programming/designing. I don't wanna go advanced but basic will also do. I m interested in learning php, java ,etc . Isn't there some good book which includes all this ? like some general overview & some basic commands.

BTW, which programming language does web developers use more?? I mean extensively.

Any good book relating to this will do.

And yes, recommend me some websites also to learn php

By mistake i posted this thread here, mods can move it to some appropriate place.

bump


----------



## shravan.kale (Aug 23, 2009)

go to w3schools.com mow they give a certification also. It's an amazing site recommended by my amazing proffesor:


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 23, 2009)

Yup w3schools.com is a gr8 onl9 learning resource for web developer.

BTW u can try o'reily's books for HTML, CSS, Javascript, PHP & MySQL, XML. Its a very good book and written in easy lang


----------



## dj.rv.cool (Aug 30, 2009)

Web developers  mostly use HTML,CSS,JAVASCRIPT,PHP,jQuery,XML,SQL.
yup w3schools is good site.....

here is my favourite site for video tutorials..here you can find good PHP VIDEO TUTORIALS...

*Link:* *blog.themeforest.net/screencasts/diving-into-php-video-series/.

I hope it  will works..


----------



## nikhilbhatia (Sep 16, 2009)

if u wanna learn ASP.net refer to the book ASP.Net 3.0 Begineers of Wronx Publications its a great book. and then go for advance and security book of the same.


----------



## sxyadii (Oct 23, 2009)

go for w3schools


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 23, 2009)

*www.w3schools.com/


----------

